# Pleco! :P



## aln (Jan 26, 2010)

i have a 30gal tank planted and no c02. 
i was just wondering if there are miniature pleco that only grows up to around 3-4" or even smaller? 
i dont wanna buy one without experience and it becomes 20" long in a 30gal tank LOL


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

It depends on how much you are willing to spend.

They range from the common bristlenose that grows to like 4"ish for like a couple of dollars for a small one. And then you have the zebras that grow to 3.5" that would cost you 150 for a fry (though there are others out there that would cost you upwards of 5000 for a fry).

A few that you can look into are: BN (common, albino, calico, L144), L134, L201, L066 or L129.


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

A lot of the Hypancistrus species stay under 4" and are nice plecs... but somwhat hard to find on occasion


----------



## Octavian (Sep 30, 2009)

I have several Bushynose Pleco fry for sale. Only $1.00 each


----------



## aln (Jan 26, 2010)

octavian, how big do Bushynose Pleco grow? i'm pretty sure i can only support something within 2-4inchs

i never new pleco can get soo expensive =\ makes me want to get a zebra one 
is there any even smaller? in a resonable budget 20-30$


----------



## Octavian (Sep 30, 2009)

aln said:


> octavian, how big do Bushynose Pleco grow? i'm pretty sure i can only support something within 2-4inchs


My adult male BN pleco is 3.5 inches long and the adult female BN pleco is 3 inches long.


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

Do some research on www.planetcatfish.com on plecos.

Here is their profile of BNs: http://www.planetcatfish.com/catelog/species.php?species_id=49

Here is a quick search based on size: http://www.planetcatfish.com/catelo...in_ph=Unset&max_ph=Unset&order=id&results=100


----------



## aln (Jan 26, 2010)

thanks hitch, i was on the site not to long ago too


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

I'd start with a pair of bushynose plecos. Make sure to give them a cave in an area that is well hidden away. They won't hide all the time don't worry. They also come in an albino form. Same fish.

If possible, try to have a lot of current where your plecos hang out, for example, aimed at the flowerpot or underside of a log. You may or may not be able to accomodate this based on your setup, whether you want that much current for your plants, etc.

If you're comfortable with the bushynose and you find they're doing well, you can also accomodate a clown pleco. Just make sure you have seperate territories in your tank for them, for example, a couple of caves on the left for bushynose and and some overturned logs on the other side.

Also remember both these species like to munch on wood, and in addition to having wood in the tank you should also feed a food that contains wood if you can. Sera catfish chips for instance.









Clown Pleco

Both plecos stay small and you can have them in your tank for years no problem.


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

Actually Ancistrus B/N are not wood ingesters... they are vegetarians and will consume spirulina tablets and zucchini and other vegetables... Clown plecs do need wood in their tank though.


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

KnaveTO said:


> Actually Ancistrus B/N are not wood ingesters... they are vegetarians and will consume spirulina tablets and zucchini and other vegetables... Clown plecs do need wood in their tank though.


I was under the impression that ancistrus all ate a bit of wood


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

they graze the algae on the wood


----------

